

For what Saas (Software as a Service) are you paying for? - kornnflake

Wonder for what Saas (Software as a Service) are you guys paying? I try to keep mine as short as possible :)<p>* Spotify
* GitHub
* Netflix
* Dropbox
* Google Storage
* Linode<p>How about you guys?
======
olefoo
Freshbooks <http://freshbooks.com> Linode though I'm thinking of dropping it
for... Digital Ocean <http://digitalocean.com> which is VMs done right. I also
use Amazon AWS <http://amazonaws.com> especially s3.

I've been a flickr pro member for several years, although I keep thinking
about moving it all elsewhere. But that's personal, not business use.

------
codegeek
I have a one man company and so far, I am paying or would gladly pay for the
following on a monthly basis

\- Payroll processing fee (through my bank but they use Intuit)

\- Freshbooks for invoicing (free for me since < 3 clients but would gladly
pay if needed)

\- Wave Accounting software for small business. This one is still not quite
there in my opinion. I am using it so far because it is free but not the best.
Quickbooks scares the heck out of me (too bloated for my needs).

------
modo_
I pay for:

* Spotify * Netflix * Dropbox * Linode

Sometimes I'll add a service for a month or two, but I usually find myself
coming back to the basics. I'm not sure what it is about them, but I really
dislike monthly charges.

------
Concours
<http://www.feedsapi.com>

<http://olark.com>

Google storage

------
MattBearman
Spotify, URL2PNG, Freshbooks, Pingdom, Linode, Balsamiq, Photoshop (I start
and stop this one as I don't need photoshop every month)

------
aleprok
I am not paying to any Software as a Service business, but I do use Github and
Dropbox for free.

------
jameswyse
These are not all SaaS but whatever..

Spotify, Freshbooks, Github, Dropbox, AWS, Heroku

------
gadders
\- FreeAgent for my company accounts \- CrashPlan for my online backups

------
UnoriginalGuy
Netflix, Log Me In Pro, Skype, Audible, and Route 53

------
mforsberg
Spotify, Dropbox and Linode.

------
monksy
KVS Tool

------
tbirdz
none, Don't SaaS me man...

